# Casey Jacobsen



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Why are people saying that this wasn't a great pick for the suns? I think it was great. The Suns needed a pure shooter and that is what they got. John Salmons is good, but he didn't have near of the career Jacobsen did. And there was really no one else for the Suns to pick their except Jacobsen and Salmons and Jacobsen is better.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

This was definately a need pick for the Suns. It just so happens that everyone is high on Salmons because of the workouts he had for some teams, but the Suns really needed perimeter scoring. That's something that Salmons can't give the Suns, so they went in another direction.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I see Casey as being another "thunder Dan" type of character, great 3 point shooter, and I think the fans will all love him. But those darn Blazers selected Qyntel Woods right in front of us! Wouldn't it of been great if we got woods and stoudamire?!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yes it would've been great if we could have gotten Woods. We would have had the two players with the most potential in the Entire draft. Ohh well, I like Jacobsen too.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

What I think the suns should do is trade casey and joe crispin for qyntel


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

casey jacobsen = brian evans


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

I agree with everyone else here. Jacobsen was as solid as possible of a pick in the latter stages of the 1st round. Really, what do you expect to get out of a 20's pick?

His outside shooting and overall scoring prowess will be a huge assest to the team. He defintley provides a good off set to the all around game of JJ.

One of the biggest things is, he scores. His game will grow with some pro teaching as well because the kid is flat out smart.


----------



## tweenerschnitzl (Jul 26, 2002)

I think Jacobson will prosper. He might not be a star in this league, but I'm envison him to be the next Dan Marleje.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Jacobsen will contribute right away to the Suns offense. He was the best pure shooter out of college, and though he may be a little streaky. When he finds his stroke and gets hot, he gets HOT. He is also a clutch shooter when the game is on the line and can lead a team as he did with Stanford. Marbury's penetration in the lane should increase this year, which would give more open looks and opportunities for Jacobsen. This kid will definitely be a good player off the bench for years to come.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dirty bruce *
> casey jacobsen = brian evans


You like to take good players and say their sucky and sompare them to horrible players, like what you did with Tom Chambers comparing him to Matt Bullard. Either you don't know much about basketball, you think all white players suck, or your really pessimistic. Which one are you Bruce........


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From his college clips he looks solid. And as noted by someone above, the Thunder Dan Comparisons will make the fans love him... if at least in the beginning.

-Petey


----------

